# vermeer chipper



## Wolfking42084 (Feb 21, 2009)

I guess the vermeer fans are going to love this. I have been using a ragged out Brush Bandit 200 for some time now. It got stolen and hasn't been recovered in the past 2 months, so i've been renting a vermeer bc1000. I have always had a dislike for vermeer because of their 6" chipper I can once. I have to say that a love the vermeer. I don't know if it's just because i've never had a "good" brush bandit, or whether the vermeer was good. I've always been fond of the disc style chippers more also and now that I have ran the drum, it's really doing well in vines, which I thought it wouldn't. Since my old POS got stolen, I gotta figure out which one I like better and which one to buy.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 21, 2009)

i have a 1230 got it new its good tom trees


----------



## thejdman04 (Feb 22, 2009)

Company I used to work for had the bc1000 xl, our chipper would constantly get jammed and burn belts, even with the feed set all the way to slow.


----------



## capetrees (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a Vermeer BC 100XL and LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!! I bought it used but essentially new after most of the guts were replaced prior to me buying it. I have never had a problem with performance unless something broke and those issues were minor. Never have a vine broblem, never burned a belt, nothing. And the Vermeer reps fix it overnight for me. It's bee great and with just aboput 1000 hours on it, I see no reason to get rid of it for a long time. If you do buy one, new or used, make sure when you start out, everything is set to factory spec. Keep your blades sharp, belt tentioned propery and bed knife set correctly (most likely the reason for the vine buildups others have posted). 

I must admit I've never used any other chippers but have noticed that not too many use Vermeers while at the same time, constantly upgrade their Morbarks and Bandits. Is it because Vermeer costs more or they trade the others in because they wear out or break down more? I don't know. I do know y vermeer is great and would definately go with the same size again if I had to.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Feb 22, 2009)

I was honestly making my judgement about vermeer, after running their 6" machine, unfair I know. I still think BB is a great company and they make great machines, but I won't down vermeer anymore. I have a foley grinder to sharpen the blades on so that is always a priority of mine. Anyone know of a used bc1000?


----------



## fishercat (Feb 22, 2009)

*they like bearings in the feedwheels.*



tomtrees58 said:


> i have a 1230 got it new its good tom trees



it's mostly because no one cleans all the crap out on the top of the wheels.look in there,you will see what i mean.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 22, 2009)

*i actually have their 6" chipper.*



Wolfking42084 said:


> I was honestly making my judgement about vermeer, after running their 6" machine, unfair I know. I still think BB is a great company and they make great machines, but I won't down vermeer anymore. I have a foley grinder to sharpen the blades on so that is always a priority of mine. Anyone know of a used bc1000?



it is a good chipper.i never liked them bigger than that.it has saved us many times.if you keep the belt adjusted,blades sharp,and replace their junk autofeed controller with an aftermarket,they are good machines.


----------



## woodchux (Feb 22, 2009)

fishercat said:


> it is a good chipper.i never liked them bigger than that.it has saved us many times.if you keep the belt adjusted,blades sharp,and replace their junk autofeed controller with an aftermarket,they are good machines.



What aftermarket controller are you using?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 22, 2009)

fisher cat said:


> it's mostly because no one cleans all the crap out on the top of the wheels.look in there,you will see what i mean.



we clean them ever month tom treesopcorn:


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Feb 22, 2009)

The safety lever on the infeed tray is a pita, but a real life saver literally. Does vermeer only make chippers with the one infeed wheel or do some have 2?


----------



## treevet (Feb 22, 2009)

Wolfking42084 said:


> The safety lever on the infeed tray is a pita, but a real life saver literally. Does vermeer only make chippers with the one infeed wheel or do some have 2?



Both mine (bc1250a and bc2000) have 2 rollers.

Vermeer are great chippers.

Vermeer techs are top class. I got 10 plus years with their stuff (2 chippers and 2 stumpers). I had a 16 inch 8cyl Mitts and Merrill for 25 years prior to these.

I am not the kind to say they are better than others when, unlike some people, I would be saying it without ever using any other chippers.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 22, 2009)

*these folks.*



woodchux said:


> What aftermarket controller are you using?



http://radioremote.com/home.htm

great product.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 23, 2009)

I bought a new Bandit 200XP in 1997. It's the best machine I ever bought. I'll bet I haven't spent over $500 in maintenance parts since I bought it. Practically everything is still original, despite everything we have done to it.

Let's see...New electronic control, worn out hydraulic feed control valve, alternator, at least two new replacement sets of belts...that's about it. Oops! We had a battery explode on it once, but you can't blame bandit for that.

We even rolled it once, and it only damaged the radiator and top chute.


----------



## brushbandit (Feb 23, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> I bought a new Bandit 200XP in 1997. It's the best machine I ever bought. I'll bet I haven't spent over $500 in maintenance parts since I bought it. Practically everything is still original, despite everything we have done to it.
> 
> Let's see...New electronic control, worn out hydraulic feed control valve, alternator, at least two new replacement sets of belts...that's about it. Oops! We had a battery explode on it once, but you can't blame bandit for that.
> 
> We even rolled it once, and it only damaged the radiator and top chute.



I also had a 1997 Bandit 200XL bought new that I just sold. It was an excellent machine for us. I replaced it with Bandit 1890 which we like so far.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 23, 2009)

*i hear ya.*



pdqdl said:


> I bought a new Bandit 200XP in 1997. It's the best machine I ever bought. I'll bet I haven't spent over $500 in maintenance parts since I bought it. Practically everything is still original, despite everything we have done to it.
> 
> Let's see...New electronic control, worn out hydraulic feed control valve, alternator, at least two new replacement sets of belts...that's about it. Oops! We had a battery explode on it once, but you can't blame bandit for that.
> 
> We even rolled it once, and it only damaged the radiator and top chute.



we have a 2002 250 xp with 1500 hours.oil changes,fuel filter,and grease is all we've done.


----------



## Little Monkey (Feb 23, 2009)

i have used both brush bandit and vermeer extensively,
given the choice i would pick brush bandit hands down,
if you maintain them regulary grease etc.. they will last for yonks ( a technical irish term for ages ) however if you are a bit lazy they will burn bearings etc.. 
they are more rugged and better built and i love the roller crush and winches you can get on them.
the vermeer bc 1000 is a very popular model over here and is a good chipper
as most of the firms here are slack arse lazy ho-ha's( more tech jargen)
and maintainence is least proirity the vermeer do quite well as they 
can take the neglect of grease and some T.L.C,,
that said they really are no match for the bandit.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good deal, thanks for all the input guys. Hopefully i'll get something again soon.


----------



## treevet (Feb 23, 2009)

Little Monkey said:


> i have used both brush bandit and vermeer extensively,
> given the choice i would pick brush bandit hands down,
> if you maintain them regulary grease etc.. they will last for yonks ( a technical irish term for ages ) however if you are a bit lazy they will burn bearings etc..
> they are more rugged and better built and i love the roller crush and winches you can get on them.
> ...



Doubt the accuracy of that last statement. Research done by ho-ha's quite likely.


----------



## Little Monkey (Feb 24, 2009)

please elaborate treevet


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 24, 2009)

Wolfking42084 said:


> I was honestly making my judgement about vermeer, after running their 6" machine, unfair I know. I still think BB is a great company and they make great machines, but I won't down vermeer anymore. I have a foley grinder to sharpen the blades on so that is always a priority of mine. Anyone know of a used bc1000?



Nope but I have a bc2000 with `1550 hours for sale.


----------



## treevet (Feb 24, 2009)

Little Monkey said:


> i have used both brush bandit and vermeer extensively,
> given the choice i would pick brush bandit hands down,
> if you maintain them regulary grease etc.. they will last for yonks ( a technical irish term for ages ) however if you are a bit lazy they will burn bearings etc..
> they are more rugged and better built and i love the roller crush and winches you can get on them.
> ...



Trying to mix a little humor with disagreement with the last statement.
Please note I did not say "lazy slack arsed" ho-ha's whatever they are.

Let's hear a little more refined comparison rather than "they are better built" 
"love the roller crush" "love the winches" both companies have these.

Is your experience with the little BC1000? What BB are you comparing it to?

The larger model Vermeers are inferior to no chippers IMO. They do all a chipper can do with current technology. I have used or seen run all the large model Vermeers and I have a BC 1250 (110hp turbo diesel) and BC2000 (200hp Cummins). I am sure it will match anything you have chipped with. Very little maint other than grease and very well built.


----------



## Little Monkey (Feb 25, 2009)

My experience is with 6,10,12,18, inch vermeers mostly with the 10 + 12 inch models and not just at a trade show or open day but for weeks or months and they ARE GOOD CHIPPERS, i did not know you could get winches or roller crushers on the vermeers, but that is more then likely because of the different spec's here in Ireland/Europe.
As for the brush bandits i have worked with the 6,12,15,18,30/29, inch models, mostly the 12,15+18 inch models, and again long term. My team ran the 18 for a year and now its mostly the 15 inch bandit now i am home.
As for the "little bc1000" i dont use one, instead i opt for the Schliesing 6 inch for smaller Jobs which surprisingly given its smaller diameter will chip better and faster then the bc 1000.
In short my research is done by experience.
 so in my opinion the brush bandit is the much better chipper then the vermeer taking into account the vermeer is a good chipper


----------



## treevet (Feb 25, 2009)

Dude, you're only 29? I have been hammering brush into the throat of chippers for 11 years longer than you have been alive.

Way better post than the last one tho, and I respect your opinion now fwiw.


----------



## Little Monkey (Feb 26, 2009)

yes i am only 29, a mear babe in arms, but i have always been lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time and hooked up with some fantastic crews and learned alot in a relatively short time, i have always been thrown in the deep end and always came up swimming so more and more opportunities would be sent my way etc etc,, I was dismantling trees with cranes when i was only climbing for about 9 months and dismantling trees with choppers after about a year, i have got experience some guys/girls could only dream of
only because of hard work and lots of luck, like i said right place at the right time, now i run my own business and am putting my experience to work.


----------



## treevet (Feb 26, 2009)

Little Monkey said:


> yes i am only 29, a mear babe in arms, but i have always been lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time and hooked up with some fantastic crews and learned alot in a relatively short time, i have always been thrown in the deep end and always came up swimming so more and more opportunities would be sent my way etc etc,, I was dismantling trees with cranes when i was only climbing for about 9 months and dismantling trees with choppers after about a year, i have got experience some guys/girls could only dream of
> only because of hard work and lots of luck, like i said right place at the right time, now i run my own business and am putting my experience to work.



Keep up the good work Little Monkey. What's a chopper?


----------



## Little Monkey (Feb 26, 2009)

helicopter


----------



## treevet (Feb 26, 2009)

Interesting...we talking logging or picking apart decurrent residential trees?

Got any picts.?


----------



## Little Monkey (Feb 26, 2009)

only touched off logging a few days at most,, 
it was mostly all tree dismantling in nature reserves, same as a crane only
safer and ALOT faster, only pics i have are hard copies from a disposable camera , i will try to scan them and see if i can load them up,,


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Feb 26, 2009)

little monkey,
what is the little chipper that you said you would rather have than the vermeer bc1000? Most 6" chippers I have been around wouldn't touch the bc1000. The closest being the bearcat in the 6".


----------



## Little Monkey (Feb 26, 2009)

it is a schliesing 330, they used to be called premier, they are german chippers and the schliesing is a huge leap forward from the original premier,
yes the diameter is a lot smaller then the bc1000 but its an animal and the chip quality is excellent, if you are doing larger takedowns and are not to worried about firewood then i would stick to the vermeer because of the bigger infeed but for general domestic work the schliesing is fab, its also alot lighter so you can walk it into tighter spots nice and easy


----------



## fishercat (Feb 26, 2009)

*this may not mean anything to you.*

i noticed at the Hartford Tree show in November of '07,the Vermeer display was pretty much empty except for their staff.Bandit didn't have enough staff for the people interested in their product.


----------



## brushbandit (Feb 26, 2009)

Bandit is the preffered chipper in the industry. I see more Bandits than anything else. Vermeer seems to always have issues, the verticle feed wheels getting wound up with debris, drums failing, so on and so on. Why does Vermeer even use vertical feed wheels? I gaurantee you there are more Bandit chippers in the field than any other and theres a reason for that.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 26, 2009)

*yep,we got bandits.*

autofeed has always worked.i actually like my Vermeer bc625.since i have fixed all Vermeers mistakes,it's a nice machine.


----------



## capetrees (Feb 26, 2009)

I'de like to see a fair comparison between the models in terms of price. What is the price comparison between a BC 1000xl with a 3.3 cummins and a Bandit of the same caliber, 12" capability, same motor and all, apples to apples. That's what I'd like to see. If the Vermeers cost more, thats going to be the bottom line reason. There are a lot of companies out there composed of guys that think they can jump into the biz and how do you do it as a start up? On the cheap. Anyone have the numbers?


----------



## custom8726 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have spent the last 12 years running both vermeer and Brush Bandit chippers ranging from 6"-18" in the residential sector. The only Vermeer I ever enjoyed running was the 1800 W/winch. The 1000 was nice but had to many electronic gremlins poping up all the time, Also the winch is super slow compared to the Bandits I have run. The 1230's and 1250's are ok for brush but the 250XP Bandit is 100 times better IMHO, and atleast 20 times better then the 1000 IMHO.... Currently we run a 1890 bandit W/winch and the J.D. Diesel, The thing is an animal!! We Demo'd the Vermeer 1800 W/winch and the 1890 the same week before we chose the 1890 for 3k more if thats any indication of our preferance... For the residential sector (IF I could only have one) My vote would be the Bandit 250XP (DISK)-(DIESEL) Its fairly light compared to the 18" chippers and the disk style packs the chip trucks tighter with a better chip.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been hooked on bandit for years now and love their machines. Given the choice, I would pick their 250 machine. I have been using the vermeer and was not as disappointed as I thought i'd be. I don't know the price difference, just know my choice and that i won't hate vermeer anymore.


----------



## treevet (Feb 26, 2009)

B-Edwards said:


> Nope but I have a bc2000 with `1550 hours for sale.



Just curious...but what year, what engine, how much, why selling.


----------



## woodchux (Feb 27, 2009)

fishercat said:


> http://radioremote.com/home.htm
> 
> great product.



How much are those puppies? i priced the OEM around $450.


----------



## jmack (Feb 28, 2009)

vermeer 1850a its big but mine was brutallly used when i got it and i have shamefully beaten it and it is still just great can not speak to the small models


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2009)

*$250 if i recall.*



woodchux said:


> How much are those puppies? i priced the OEM around $450.



way cheaper than OEM.not to mention thse folks warranty and repair their's if there is a problem.


----------



## codog (Mar 7, 2009)

*Price?*

When I got started 3 years ago I bought a 6 inch Vermeer. I fell in love when the rep let me use it. I didn't bother to check the price on the bc1000. Can someone tell me what they go for? I


----------

